# calling all plow trucks, loaders, backhoes, tractors, skidsteers, dumptrucks NY CT NJ



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

skidsteers $140.00/hr, loaders/tractors/backhoes 3/4-3 yards $175.00/hr, loaders<3 yards $225.00/hr, dump/dumpster/trailer trucks $150.00/hr. plowtrucks pay $2,500.00-$3,000.00 per strom. Call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected]. We have the work and need your help.

thank you in advance for your consideration


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, that's a large Equipement need so late in the season. Good luck to you


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

If I had contacts to stay out there, I would be headed your way pronto as those are nice rates. Thumbs Up


----------



## masonenterprise (Mar 7, 2011)

What part of CT would you be looking for? Im in the farmington valley, west hartford/bloomfield area. Have a bobcat skid steer to sub out.Thanks Let me know.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

masonenterprise;1381958 said:


> What part of CT would you be looking for? Im in the farmington valley, west hartford/bloomfield area. Have a bobcat skid steer to sub out.Thanks Let me know.


do you have a 2-speed machine?


----------



## pickupman96 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 1-ton mason dump with sander. Where is the work?


----------



## masonenterprise (Mar 7, 2011)

kagenewengland;1383766 said:


> do you have a 2-speed machine?


yes bobcat 2spd foot controls


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

pickupman96;1384397 said:


> I have a 1-ton mason dump with sander. Where is the work?


Queens, NY no sander needed


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

masonenterprise;1384638 said:


> yes bobcat 2spd foot controls


We currently have work in Queens, NY that pays decent; if that is to far there is some one on this site looking for a skid steer in Stonington.


----------



## LouMigs (Dec 20, 2011)

got two plow pickups and a quad... any work in westchester?


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Am I reading this right? $2,500.00 to 3,000.00 per storm for a mason dump? Anything in north jersey??


----------



## Lkohan (Dec 31, 2011)

I have 3 pickups with 7.5 ft plows and 2 have 1 1/2 yard Western Salters. I also have a Bobcat for hire. I am in Bergen County but can also cover Rockland County or lower parts of Orange if needed. I will go as far as Essex in NJ and as far west as Morris. If you have any work let me kow. Just lost an occount and need work for my trucks.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, no work in NJ, only in NYC. We have spots available for pickups with plows and machines doing municipal work for New York City. Plowing is all in Queens and hauling or piling is throughout the city.


----------



## snowhappy (Feb 2, 2007)

do i need plow insurance? whats the rate? per inch- per hour? u say per storm with a big rate space


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

snowhappy;1423026 said:


> do i need plow insurance? whats the rate? per inch- per hour? u say per storm with a big rate space


You do not need plow insurance, just regular auto. We pay a flat rate per storm for approximately 5-6 miles of road.

We would need a commitment by Monday and your equipment available for inspection on Long Island for Friday 1/27 @ 9 AM

We would appreciate participation from anyone interested-thank you in advance


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*more trucks*

we have been requested to sign up a few pickus-if anyone is interested please let us know asap


----------



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

*PLow Trucks*

I'm definitely interested. Contact me at 516-732-7323 or 516-732-8504. I have pickups, dump truks ad possibly skid teers available.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

2 trucks needed-anyone?


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

after snow has fallen ,plowed and invoiced to you , when would one expect to receive funds ? 1,2,3,4 weeks ?


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

RepoMan1968;1435765 said:


> after snow has fallen ,plowed and invoiced to you , when would one expect to receive funds ? 1,2,3,4 weeks ?


We are not the biggest company and immediate pay on so many pieces of equipment would be a burden in reference to cash flow; that being said we prefer to pay on a 4-6 week cycle. We have investors that factor receivables which would enable you to get paid immediately but thier fees might be considered cost prohibitive (about 10%). If you can wait it is well worth the while.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

no thanks , appreciate the offer .


----------

